# Cheap Place to stay Walking distance from warwick castle?



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a cheap place to stay within walking distance of warwick castle please?

Lucy


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I stayed at The Caravan Club site that is on the racecourse, and walked to The Castle.

Jenny.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

It may be worth emailing them and asking about staying overnight..
We contacted Legoland, who are part of the same group and we stayed on their car park for 2 nights...


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Jennifer said:


> I stayed at The Caravan Club site that is on the racecourse, and walked to The Castle.
> 
> Jenny.


Thanks Jenny. I did already look at that site but we are a family of 6 and it works out too expensive as we only need to sleep at the site so was looking for somewhere cheaper

Lucy


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

There s space or motorhomes in heir Stratford Road car park, think it is about £6 per day. I would contact the Castle and see if they will allow overnight parking there.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Nethernut said:


> There s space or motorhomes in heir Stratford Road car park, think it is about £6 per day. I would contact the Castle and see if they will allow overnight parking there.


Thanks, will do


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Ref day parking as mentioned above.. £6..

Motorhomes
Parking is available for motorhomes in our Stratford Road car park only. No spaces for vehicles of this size are available in our Stables car park. Standard car park charges apply.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

www.warwick-castle.com/plan-your-visit/directions-and-parking.aspx‎

Overnight parking is not permitted in any Warwick Castle car park. If you need to park ... Parking is available for motorhomes in our Stratford Road car park only.

It seems not


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Motorhome parking
Facilities for overnight parking of motor homes are available at St Mary's Area 2 Car Park, Warwick which is adjacent to Warwick Racecourse. Please be advised that a overnight charge of 50p applies from 6pm until 8am, if vehicle takes up more than one parking bay then Pay and Display tickets must be purchased for each bay. (Also applies within the day.)

Motor homes can also be parked during the day at:

St Mary's Lands areas 3 and 4 in Warwick during the day as there are no height restrictions at these car parks. And normal charges apply.
Myton Fields is open from 1st April to 1st October; however, this is weather dependant. Please enquire with our Contact Service Centre.
Please be aware there is no provision for Motorhome parking in the Leamington Spa or Kenilworth car parks.

From this link just sent to me from WC..
http://www.warwickdc.gov.uk/WDC/Roads-parking-and-transport/Parking/Off+street+parking/default.htm


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Tonka, that's fantastic, thank you. I rang Warwick castle and they did not mention this!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Have looked at the link, that really is incredibly helpful, thank you so much


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Isn't your Burstner over the 3500kg car park limit?


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Pard said:


> Isn't your Burstner over the 3500kg car park limit?


Oh no! I didn't see anything on there about having a weight limit? Only that you have to pay for each bay that you take up. Bugger, that will scupper our plans then :roll:


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I wouldn't worry; the reference is to lorries, and that is what the parking control people will be looking for.

How will they know what your 'van weighs?

Roger


----------

